# Curious if 3-way active front and rear channels can be done with H701 plus alpine HU



## Entityofme1 (Sep 15, 2005)

I was wondering if it is possible to use the H701 for a three-way active up front using the Front 1, Front 2, and rear outputs and then use the rear speaker outputs of an Alpine HU on a pair of coax speakers. I don't know exactly if the rear channels would output anything discrete or if it would be just a regular stereo output the same as the fronts. Basically what I would like to know if running a three way active up front with the H701 and using the rear speaker outputs of my alpine HU would allow for discrete 5.1 capability and would trying this keep me from having fader control over the HU's own rear channel outputs. I am not so much worried about dicscrete 5.1 output as much as I am having the ability to still use fader control over the rear channels of my alpine deck when copuled with the H701. Any input from knowledgeable H701 users will be very much appreciated.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

just run tweet (FRT1) , midbass (FRT2) midrange (REAR---you have more eq control over the mid if you run it this way versus as FRT2, weird way the 701 is made), and then split the mono signal out of your center channel to run your rears, basically you have a "mono" rear stage, but youll have full level control , not really a fading per say

but it works


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

newtitan said:


> just run tweet (FRT1) , midbass (FRT2) midrange (REAR---you have more eq control over the mid if you run it this way versus as FRT2, weird way the 701 is made), and then split the mono signal out of your center channel to run your rears, basically you have a "mono" rear stage, but youll have full level control , not really a fading per say
> 
> but it works


I was wondering if this would work, someone asked about the same thing on another forum and I suggested they try this method... glad to know I'm not the first one to think of it.


----------

